# problem with clone



## tadd5181 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have Lightroom 4 on a trial basis.  It seems that all parts work, except one, and it may be either my ignorance or my computer rather than the program being on “trial”.  


In attempting to use clone in the develop module, I can size the circle and move it onto the picture but at some point the circle (with a “+” sign in the center) once in the picture disappears.  Sometimes, I can get the circle onto the area I want to affect but then no second circle appears.  I have Revell’s manual on Lightroom 4 and also have downloaded another source which describes how to use clone.  I follow these but still can’t get clone to work.


I am using the program on an iMac, desktop, with Mac OS X (10.6.8).  My mouse has no specific right/left button and that may be a problem…when I click the mouse, the circle, if there is one, turns into a hand or, if the hand already shows, then hand turns into a fist…but no second circle shows up.  I repeatedly use reset to start over but to no avail.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 18, 2012)

Your spots are hidden. Hit the 'h' key.

Hal


----------



## tadd5181 (Jul 18, 2012)

ah, that helped bring back the circles...now I have the two circles, but how do I make them finish the work...where do I click to make that happen...I have tried several types of clicks in various places, but nothing seems to do the trick...again, thanks for the help


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you perhaps have the opacity turned down?  You'll find that under the histogram


----------



## tadd5181 (Jul 19, 2012)

I did have the opacity too low...thanks


----------

